# undiagnosed



## abcdef (Jan 2, 2004)

Hello,I went to a doctor in the summer and asked about gas problems... this was mostly because I started university last year and had problems in class - sometimes I'd leave an hour and 1/2 class three times to go to the washroom and still have gas when I came back. Very embarrassing. Sometimes I left class altogether. The doctor didn't tell me anything about what I have / might have and suggested that I see a hypnotist!!! Flaky. Last year I also had a problem where I woke up one night with cramps - on my way to the washroom I passed out three times. I went to the doctor the next day and was told to come back if it ever happened again and that's it.I live in Canada where we have "free" medicare paid for by taxes but not by individual visits. Our medical system is a mess. As you can see by my experiences. Anyways, I'm looking for advice on the importance of a diagnosis and if there's any treatments you'd recommend - I've read about Immodium on this board - does that help with gas? I also bought a filter pad online from a company called flat-d - I'm not confident that it works though...Thanks and I'm glad to have found this board


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

YOu should go back and ask to be referred to a specialist so that you can be checked out. Im not convinced by those filter pads, i always thought they were some cheap trick that dont really work.Have you had any tests yet? Do you have altered bowel movements?Please tell me more about your condition so i can try and help you more.Nikki


----------



## abcdef (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi,Thanks for your reply. I get altered bowel movements (diarhea) around my period but usually not otherwise except sometimes constipation. Nothing like some of the conditions I have read about on this board. Gas is my main problem - it seems to be caused by 1. anxiety and 2. what I eat. I am mostly vegetarian so I eat a lot of fresh vegetables but I don't like Beano it gives me stomachaches. I use a lactose enzyme pill called Lacteeze and I buy lactose free milk and that seems to help. But not if I'm nervous and confined spaces with other people like buses and class can bring on gas (I'm not claustrophobic though). I've had three experiences of passing out from abdominal pain though - once in 1993, once in 1997 and once in 2002 (the three-times passing out incident was 2002).I guess that's pretty much my story. Maybe I should add that I'm overweight by about 25 pounds. (5'4" and about 150 - 160 pounds). thanks


----------



## abcdef (Jan 2, 2004)

oh - I forgot to answer about tests - I haven't had any. my only doctor experiences about this problem are the ones I mentioned.thanks again


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

It's really important that you get diagnosed with something. It's a hassle to go through, since IBS is basically a catch-all term for stomach problems that AREN'T something else, i.e. Crohn's, colitis, etcetera. The part you mentioned about passing out from abdominal pain could be from a ton of different things, and gas could even be a side effect of whatever that is. Find a GI doctor and if he doesn't recommend anything (doctors can be very clueless sometimes), ask for a colonoscopy, or a barium x-ray...and there are some other ones. Tell him you suspect that you have IBS but you want to rule out anything more serious. Doctors should be taking your problem seriously because it's obviously affecting your life. The fact that they are ignoring your extreme abdominal pain means that you need to find a good doctor who will LISTEN to what you are saying. I would recommend getting tested just to rule anything else out. As for what to do until then, I've never really had a problem with gas, so I'm not sure about that. Immodium will help with D, and taking a fiber supplement will help constipation. Good luck! Keep posting!


----------

